

Show HN: A prototype of an html5 game my friend is working on - nodesocket
http://fightperson.com/doodle/doodle.html

======
xauronx
He's doing it all in the DOM, that's very interesting... I'm not sure how
that's going to pan out in the long run. Wouldn't someone typical do this sort
of thing on a canvas?

